# Bonjour,et question pour G3



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour.

Je viens d'acheter pour 50 &#8364; un Imac G3,pour débuter avec apple,avant de m'offrir une machine plus récente.
Après avoir un peu bataillé avec la souris qui ne répondait pas,je l'ai juste branchée a la prise USB de gauche et elle fonctionne,(après une heure de nettoyage et d'essai!!!)
j'ai fait une grosse bêtise.Comme je ne voulais rien voir qui ressemble a microsoft,j'ai envoyé a la poubelle ,internet explorer,outlok.
Mais le problème,c'est que cet ordi n'a pas d'autres navigateur,et on me l'a vendu sans le CD d'installation,malgré ma demande.Le vendeur me dit qu'il ne l'a pas.
D'autres par,il me semble que bien des programmes installés normalement ne sont pas la.
Sa fille qui est petite,jouait beaucoup avec.

Je viens de passer 4 heures sur internet pour trouver soit des CD de programmes (navigateur,suite bureautique,etc) soit le cd d'installation de l'OS 9.1 je crois.
Je n'ai rien trouvé!!!!
J'ai donc télé chargé avec mon PC en direction d'une clé USB un navigateur pour apple.Pensez vous que je peux a présent l'installer sur ce fameux G3 bien sympathique .

Que puis-je faire??
Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

Il faudrait en savoir un peu plus sur ton imac. Et les versions actuelles des navigateurs web ne fonctionnrêront pas sur mac os 9.1 ou 9.2.
Quelle est la configuration de ta machine, est ce un imac DV400, un imac 500, 600, 700  ou un imac plus ancien sans mange-disques ? A partir de l'imac DV400 (avec lecteur de DVD mange disque pour celui-ci) tu peux installer Tiger , mac os X.4.11, pour peu que tu aies mis assez de mémoire, il te faut entre 512 et 1024 MB. 
En tout cas, n'installe pas TIGER dessus sans avoir vérifié que le firmware de la machine est à jour.
Voir Site Apple et ce forum.
Tu aurais sinon perdu ta machine...

NB : Sur ebay tu peux trouver des systèmes os 9.2.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.

L'ordinateur est dans mon atelier a 50 km de chez moi ,et je suis aujourd'hui chez moi.
Mais de memoire il s'agit de l'os 9.1,et la machine a un mange disque en façade.

Je vais relever toutes les données demain, et je reposterais.Et au sujet de mon trafic avec la clé USB,pensez vous que se soit possible??


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

il faut aller dans le menu Pomme voir les caractéristiques de l'imac : processeur, RAM, disque dur, lecteur de CD/DVD ou lecteur/graveur de CD.
pour le reste oui tu peux transférer des choses via une clef USB mais encore faut-il transférer la bonne chose....
Je te conseille de trouver un système 9.2 sur ebay ou des sites d'annonces mac.
Après tu verras si cela vaut le coup ou non de passer à Mac os X, là encore tu peux trouver Panther l1 10.3 pour pas bien cher maintenant et cela fonctionnerait bien si le firmware et mis à jour avant je REPETE !!! danger sinon

regarde là : http://cgi.ebay.fr/mac-os10-1-mise-...e85f1543&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ht_500wt_777


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Merci pour le lien ,je viens de commander.Moi j'ai cherché 4 heures!!!!je suis vraiment un baudet.
J'attend de le reçevoir et je vous tiens au courant.J'ai bien pris note de ne pas installer d'OS incompatibles.

Cette prise USB de droite qui ne marche pas ,ça se repare??Sur mon PC,cela m'etais arrivé,elle etais "polluée" par un autre programme,je ne me souviens plus de la manip,mais je l'avais réinitialisée "le port USB,pas le HDD"

Encore merci pour le lien,je gagne du temps.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

OK mais je  répète, n'installe pas mac os X, même la version 10.1 dans ce cas, sans être sur que ta machine a le bon firmware  !! sinon c'est la mort du petit cheval dans les bras de sa mère.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Bien compris.Je verifie tout demain,et je reposte.
A demain.  Cordialement.


----------



## cédric michaud (12 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis à peu prêt dans la même situation que Pontil,
j'ai un imac G3 DV 400 sous OS 9.2, je souhaiterai passer sous mac OS 10 et j'ai plusieurs questions :
Comment vérifie-t-on que le firmware est à jour ?
Quelle version exacte de mac OS X conviendrait le mieux à ma machine considérant que je souhaite passer sous mac Os X pour pouvoir mieux naviguer sur le net

Merci de vos réponses

Cédric


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://www.apple.com/support/imac/g3/
on peut lire dans mac os 9 le numéro du firmware dans les informations sur le système .
Ce n'est pas bien difficile à trouver.

et comme indiqué plus haut, si vous avez peu de mémoire dur l'imac mettez Panther 10.3.9, sinon Tiger la 10.4.11, mais comptez le max de Ram sur ces machines 2x512.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Bonsoir.

Me revoilà après une dure journée de travail!!!

Voici ce que j'ai lu sur la machine:

OS 9.2
Système:9.2.2
Enabler actif :Mac os rom v fu- 10.2.1
Quick time 5.0.2
Carbonlib 1.6
Utilmultiple 1.4.1
cache disque :4096 KO
mémoire virtuelle :129 MO
               intégrée: 128 MO
                vidéo : 8 MO
cache port  512 
processeur   power pc  G3
vitesse   400 MHZ

D'autre par,j'ai fait glisser "classilla"navigateur ,de ma clé USB sur le bureau,je l'ai ouvert,et après un paramétrage de la connexion en RTC (je n'ai pas l'ADSL dans mon atelier),j'ai pu naviguer,mais çà rame dur!!!!
J'ai commandé les cdrom que dont tu m'avais fournis le lien.

Penses-tu que je puisse "upgrader" avec internet,et si oui,a quelle adresse?

Je pense mettre des jeux pour le fun et pour mon épouse qui s'ennuie dans mon bureau,le tout et de les trouver (les jeux)
Voila le compte rendu,merci pour les conseils.
Je vais me mettre aussi a la recherche de barrette de ram....si tu connais des adresses je suis preneur.

Cordialement.


----------



## pickwick (12 Août 2009)

Va télécharger IE 5.1.4 pour mac os 9.2.2
http://mac.oldapps.com/internet_explorer.php?old_internet_explorer=7

pour les barrettes de ram il te faut de la SDRAM PC100 512 mo
http://cgi.ebay.fr/UNIVERSELLE-512-...5ad28970dd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1762wt_762
tu peux en mettre deux dans ton imac au lieu et place des autres.

Mais le tout va finir par te couter cher.... non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

C'est vrai,ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup,mais la machine est tellement sympa.
Bon je vais essayé de me raisonner

 Merci encore pour les conseils.  Cordialement.


----------



## claude72 (12 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Va télécharger IE 5.1.4 pour mac os 9.2.2


Si il a déjà installé Classilla, ce n'est pas la peine d'ajouter IE, qui n'est qu'une bouse largement obsolète et dépassée... Classilla permet à lui tout seul de surfer sur à peu près tout les sites qui ne demandent pas le dernier flash-machin ou qui ne sont pas trop chatouilleux sur le javascript...

... et comme navigateur "d'appoint", il vaut mieux utiliser iCab)... mais surtout pas cette merde d'Internet Explorer !!!

(mais si tu tiens vraiment à IE, il y a une version 5.1.*7*)





> pour les barrettes de ram il te faut de la SDRAM PC100 512 mo


Oui, mais pas n'importe laquelle... la SDRAM est très chatouilleuse, et seule certaines barrettes conviennent à certains ordinateur... si tu achètes de la SDRAM chez un marchand de PC, si tu es chanceux, tu as une chance sur deux qu'elle ne fonctionne pas dans un iMac...

... et si tu es malchanceux, comme moi, tu vas faire toutes les barrettes vendues par le marchand de PC sans en trouver une qui fonctionnera : j'ai fait comme ça 3 aller-retour chez un marchand de PC pour essayer 3 barrettes différentes qui n'ont pas fonctionnées, puis un 4e aller-retour pour leur amener le iMac pour qu'ils essayent eux-même, et un 5e pour le récupérer sans mémoire supplémentaire, ni 512, ni même 256, car AUCUNE des barrettes en stock ne voulaient fonctionner dans cet iMac !!!

D'ailleurs, les marchands de PC consciencieux ne vendent pas les barrettes de SDRAM sans les avoir préalablement essayées sur l'ordinateur du client...

Et effectivement la mémoire de base est de la PC 133, mais le iMac 400 MHz accepte aussi de la PC 133... à essayer, bien-sûr !!!



Et, certes 1 Go de RAM est confortable, mais 512 suffisent déjà largement pour faire tourner un OS 10.3 pour surfer sur le Net, et ça marche encore tout à fait correctement avec 320 ou 384 Mo... donc, vu l'âge du iMac, le plus raisonnable serait d'ajouter une seule barette de 512 Mo de SDRAM neuve en plus des 128 Mo déjà existants : ça ferait 640 Mo...

... ou de trouver une 256 Mo en occasion, qui ajoutée aux 128 Mo ferait déjà 384 Mo. 

(voire 2 x  256 Mo d'occase : il est relativement plus facile de trouver des 256 Mo d'occase que des 512, car 512 Mo est la capacité maximale des SDRAM... donc, en général, quand on a acheté des 512 Mo, on n'a ni envie de les revendre, ni besoin de les remplacer par des plus grosses...
... alors qu'on voudrait bien pouvoir se débarrasser des anciennes 256 Mo, celles que l'on vient de remplacer par des 512...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, mais pas n'importe laquelle... la SDRAM est très chatouilleuse, et seule certaines barrettes conviennent à certains ordinateur... si tu achètes de la SDRAM chez un marchand de PC, si tu es chanceux, tu as une chance sur deux qu'elle ne fonctionne pas dans un iMac...



Faut pas pousser, j'ai récupéré plein de barrettes d'origine PC, je n'en ai jamais trouvé une qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, elles ne doivent pas être si nombreuses que ça !

Si en plus tu précise que tu veux de la PC100 (*ou de la 133, plus facile à trouver et ce Mac la supporte très bien*) "no parity", là, tu es quasiment certain que ça va fonctionner. Cela dit, de la SDRam "parity controlled", je n'en ai jamais trouvé, si tu tombes une fois sur deux sur celle ci, c'est que tu dois le vouloir, moi, je ne saurais même pas où en chercher !

Bon, pour cet iMac, le firmware "à jour", c'est le 4.1.x ou x vaut 7, 8 ou 9, je ne me souviens plus (pas d'inquiétude à avoir si tu as un 7 ou un 8, en fait le 4.1.7, le 4.1.8 et le 4.1.9 sont tous les trois "à jour", mais concernent des machines différentes, il y en a un pour les iMac G3, un pour les PowerBook G3 "Pismo", et le troisième pour les iBook "Palourde", il me semble. Tant que mon PowerMac a les tripes à l'air, je n'ai plus le lien vers la page du site Apple qui dit quelle MàJ pour quelle machine) !

EDIT : je viens de vérifier sur mon Pismo, lui c'est la 4.1.8, donc l'iMac, c'est la 7 ou la 9 ! (*dans "Infos système Apple", c'est la rubrique "N° de version de la Rom de démarrage"*) !


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2009)

J'ai déjà installé OS X sur plusieurs iMac qui n'avait pas cette maj. Fortement conseillée certes mais pas aussi indispensable. Fait le quand même. Et après la 10.4 

Pour la RAM, tu peux peut-être trouver ça d'occasion.

Le disque dur demande un démontage de la machine mais ce n'est pas trop dur, il faut juste faire gaffe à ne pas faire tomber de vis en utilisant un tourne vis aimanté.

Fais-toi aider d'un MacUser expérimenté de ta région si besoin (il n'y a pas de club Apple vers chez toi ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2009)

Bon, c'est la 4.1.9 (<- clic) pour ton iMac !



melaure a dit:


> J'ai déjà installé OS X sur plusieurs iMac qui n'avait pas cette maj. Fortement conseillée certes mais pas aussi indispensable.



Ben on peut s'en passer jusqu'à Jaguar, mais à partir de Panther, tu te retrouves avec un écran tout noir, et c'est le bordel pour en sortir (je serais surpris qu'il n'y ait aucun topic en archives sur ce sujet ).!


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut pas pousser, j'ai récupéré plein de barrettes d'origine PC, je n'en ai jamais trouvé une qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, elles ne doivent pas être si nombreuses que ça !




si ... je confirme que pour avoir eu entre les mains toute la collection des imac G3 et Cubes, les barrettes de RAM PC SDRAM 168 pins PC 133 ne fonctionnaient pas toutes sur mac.
Il faut vraiment faire attention.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ELIXIR-512MB-133...h=item1e579dfebd&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#shId


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Bonsoir a tous.

Bon,j'ai essayé d'installer OS X,tout neuf que j'ai reçu ce matin,mais comme je ne sais pas installer sous mac,j'ai pas réussi

En tous cas c'est costaud,j'ai éteins au moins dix fois l'engin,rallumé,appuyé par-ci par-la,ça marche toujours!!!
Je vais un peu chercher comment on installe avec Mac.Moi je met juste le CD et j'attends (longtemps) ,je vois les fichiers de langues qui s'affichent sur l'écran,puis un fichier "installer",je clic dessus mais il ne se passe rien.Je vais peut être trop vite.

Je vous tiens au courant de mes expériences.


----------



## claude72 (13 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut pas pousser, j'ai récupéré plein de barrettes d'origine PC, je n'en ai jamais trouvé une qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, elles ne doivent pas être si nombreuses que ça !


Je n'en ai pas essayé "plein", mais j'ai dû en essayer à peu près 10 (y compris les 3 achetées et changées dont je parlais dans mon post)... et seules 2 ont fonctionné !!!

J'ai aussi récemment fait l'inverse : essayer des barrettes de SDRAM Mac dans un PC : sur 8 essayées, 3 ont fonctionées.


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous.
> 
> Bon,j'ai essayé d'installer OS X,tout neuf que j'ai reçu ce matin,mais comme je ne sais pas installer sous mac,j'ai pas réussi
> 
> ...




qu'installes tu ? mac os 9.2.2 ?

ou installes tu le nouveau firmware ?

Il faut y aller méticuleusement et commencer par le bon bout.
Installer mac os 9.2.2
mettre à jour le firmware
installer mac os X

et piano !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour.

Vite un mot avant de partir au boulot.

Il y a déja 9.2.2 sur le mac,je rentre donc le CD de l'os X,je ne sais comment mettre a jour le firmware,un plus je suis pour l'instant en RTC.

Bon je file au boulot,a ce soir.  et Merci!!!


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

Tu l'auras voulu, ne viens plus te plaindre : 
je te dis de mettre à jour le firmware, tu as toutes les instructions que nous t'avons tous transmis, il suffit d'un clic !!!! pour récupérer le fichier et la manoeuvre sur la mac prend 5 minutes.

Mettre mac os X tout de suite t'expose à rendre ta machine inutilisable.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Je réponds a partirdu Mac,et en RTC.

Je ne me plaindrais pas,mais je n'ai pas compris comment mettre a jour le firmeware?
Faut-il ce connecter a un site?Dans les CD que j'ai reçu,il y a un cd "update OS 9.2.1" plus un cd OS X.
Je veux bien mettre a jour,mais comment??

  Merci


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

Au post numéro 16 de ce sujet, Pascal 77 t'a mis le firmware à récupérer par un clic .
Tu cliques ( c'est écrit non ?)
tu obtiens une nouvelles fenêtre, sur la ligne FRANCAIS, à droite tu recliques sur le fichier READ ME et sur la disquette à coté et tu vas téléchargé le firmware et son mode d'installation.
c'est hypersimple !

Dans ta boite le système os X doit être le 10.1 au mieux.
Tu peux monter (en payant)  jusqu'au 10.4 Tiger (et sa mise à jour Combo dispo sur site Apple 10.4.11)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

Je t'ai indiqué dans le post cité ci dessous où trouver cette mise à jour (sur la même page, tu as le mode d'emploi détaillé dans un petit fichier texte), dans un autre post, je t'ai dit dans quelle rubrique d'Infos système Apple trouver la version de ton firmware. Que voudrais tu qu'on te dise de plus ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est la 4.1.9 (<- clic) pour ton iMac !



Par ailleurs, vu la taille des fichiers (1,2 Mo pour la mise à jour, et quelques Ko pour la doc), même en RTC, ça ne prend pas longtemps à télécharger !


Edit : Murde &#8230; Toasted ! :rateau:


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

:love:On va y arriver  !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Vous étes bien cool,mais il faut vous mettre a ma place,c'est la premiere fois que je touche un Mac,et il est vieux (comme moi) je passe mes journée avec des stagiaires,c'est vrai qu'il faut de la patience,mais je sens que vous en avez
Bon j'ai téléchargé,je double clic et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

pontil a dit:


> e,c'est la premiere fois que je touche un Mac,et il est vieux (comme moi)



Dis donc, vous ! Je dois prendre ça comme une insulte personnelle ? Parce que si tu te trouves vieux, alors ça signifie que tu trouves que dans 18 mois, je serais vieux aussi, ce qui est, tu en conviendras, de la calomnie pure et simple, jeune je suis, et jeune je reste ! 

  

Bon, sérieux, avant de procéder, lis bien la doc !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Ben disons ,il y a des jours ou je me sens vieux,mon cerveau n'a pas été programmé pour Mac
Tout va bien,j'ai  installé la maj,l'engin a bien redémarré,je vais me mettre au boulot (le vrai",et cette aprés midi j'inser a nouveau le cd OSX.
Malgré tout,je reste surpris,je navigue assez vite(en RTC),et la bécane et aussi rapide que mon DELL PC,voir plus rapide a s'allumer.Bon le dell est de 2002 avec XP,de plus c'est un portable.
Allez je vais au boulot  Merci de votre patience.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Coucou me revoila.

Je récapitule:
1" j'ai installé la mise a jour avec succés
2" J'ai inséré le cd
3" au bout d'un certain temps une fenetre avec les dossiers langues,et installer MAC OS X
4" je clic sur ce dossier "installer etc"
5" au bout de 2 heures (le temps que je mange),toujours bloqué sur cette fenetre.







J'ai essayé de démarrer avec touche "C" enfoncé,pareil

Bon je pense que je vais capitulé,en plus je n'arrive pas a me connecter en ADSL,avec un sagem fast 800,malgré avoir installé le pilote de chez Sagem pour 9.22

Voila mon compte-rendu.  Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## pickwick (15 Août 2009)

Je crois qu'il faut ouvrir le dossier Intall mac os X (double-clic) et trouver le programme d'installation à proprement parlé qui doit être dans et le lancer.
C'est juste une histoire de clic et double clic


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Ca commence alors a sentir bon!!!

J'essaie de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Je suis a peu près sur maintenant que le cd de OSX et daubé.En effet,je double clic sur le fichier Français comme indiqué dans le bouquin qui va avec,le dossier est vide.Je ne peux meme pas lire le pdf d'instruction.
J'ai,pour essayer,mis le cd de mise a jour 9.1,il s'ouvre en 10 seconde,je clic sur Français,je clic sur mise a jour,çà marche,je clic sur l'installateur,qui évidement me signale que j'ai la version 9.22.
Donc a mon avis,problème avec le cd de X,pourtant,il était neuf sous blister.
Dans ma précipitation,j'en avais acheté un autre sur priceminster,j'essayerais demain,pour en être sur.

Merci de m'avoir aidé.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Bonsoir.

C'était bien le cd rom,j'arrive donc a mon atelier ce matin,et dans ma boite je trouve l'autre cd que j'avais commandé avec le lien de Picwick.

Je l'insère dans le mac, 10 secondes et j'ai l'installeur,je clic......ça marche......je choisi la langue......j'accepte les termes du contrat..........j'arrive a la fenêtre choisir le disque........et la hélas,les deux disques "le hard et le cd" sont grisés et l'infobulle me dit que il ni a pas de version antérieur a osX donc que j'aille me faire voir ailleurs.

Bon après j'ai fait une bêtise,j'ai du nettoyer le HDD,maintenant il ni a plus rien sur le Mac.Juste l'icône qui clignote "visage,point d'interrogation)

Par contre si je remet le cd de OSX il revient jusqu'à la dernière opération (choisissez le disque)

Mon 9.2.2 a disparu:mouais: Il faut que je trouve le système d'exploitation 9,je pense,et que je recommence.
Bon c'est long mais ça peu servir a d'autres????


----------



## cédric michaud (19 Août 2009)

Re-bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mes cd d'install de mac OS 10.3 par contre je me suis aperçu que la version 
de OS 9 est 9.1.1, faut-il passer en 9.2 avant d'installer 10.3 ou est-ce que je peux y aller comme cela?
Deuxième question : le disque dur fait 9.5 GO, je pense donc faire l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe de manière à stocker photo et MP3 pour itunes sur celui-ci avez-vous des conseils
à me donner en terme de matériel ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Cédric


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

Ben : 

Pour Mac OS 9.1, aucun problème, mais c'est mieux de passer en 9.2.2 quand même (mise à jour gratuite en deux étapes : 9.1 -> 9.2.1 -> 9.2.2).

Pour le disque externe : pas de recommandation spéciale, n'importe quel disque Firewire fait l'affaire. éviter l'USB, les iMac G3 sont en USB1, beaucoup trop lent pour un disque dur !


----------



## cédric michaud (19 Août 2009)

Merci Pascal pour cette réponse,

pour résumer et ne pas faire de bétises, je passe en 9.2, ensuite pour installer OS.X, il faut que je partionne mon disque dur de 9.5 GO en deux parties, une pour recevoir OS.X l'autre où j'aurai mac OS.9.2 ?

J'abuse mais pouvez-vous m'indiquer la bonne marche à suivre.

Merci


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Il est trop tard pour partitionner ton disque interne, cela effacerait tout, pour mac os 9.2.2 et os X tiu n'as pas besoin de faire de partitions séparées.
Tu installes OS X sur le disque dur, là même où il y a os 9.2.2, ils ne se mélangeront pas.


----------



## cédric michaud (19 Août 2009)

ok, je vais installer OS.X mais avant je vais transférer des MP3 du DD interne vers un DD externe car je n'ai que 2.5 GO de disponibles pour mac OS X actuellement vu qu'il y a 5 GO de MP3 sur le DD interne.


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

C'est parfait tout cela, bon courage.


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> pour mac os 9.2.2 et os X tiu n'as pas besoin de faire de partitions séparées.
> Tu installes OS X sur le disque dur, là même où il y a os 9.2.2, ils ne se mélangeront pas.


J'ai essayé 2 fois d'ajouter OS 10.3 sur mon G4 sous 9.22... et la cohabitation s'est révélée délicate, pour ne pas dire désastreuse... et donc les 2 fois j'ai fini par effacer l'OS X (la 2e fois, au bout de seulement une journée d'utilisation...)


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Personnellement j'ai cohabité en 1999 avec os 9, classic et os X et comme je ne finissais par utiliser qu'os X, j'ai viré os 9 et classic en deux clics.
pas l'inverse !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Il est trop tard pour partitionner ton disque interne, cela effacerait tout, pour mac os 9.2.2 et os X tiu n'as pas besoin de faire de partitions séparées.
> Tu installes OS X sur le disque dur, là même où il y a os 9.2.2, ils ne se mélangeront pas.



Bonsoir.
C'est donc la bétise que j'ai faite,j'ai voulu partitionné,et ça a tout éffacé.Pourtant,j'avais tout bien fait comme il faut????pourquoi l'icone du disque dur était-elle grisée?? malgré la présence de 9.2.2


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Je pense que vous n'avez pu partitionner qu'a partir du DVD d emac os X, vous n'auriez pu le faire à partir du disque interne lui même.
Maintenant que votre disque est partitionné il es vide. installez mac os 9--> 9.2.2 sur une partition (petite, 1,5 à 2 go) et mac os X sur une plus grande.
pour le reste .... je n'ai pas compris votre histoire d'icône grisée.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Quand je suis arrivé au moment de l'installation de macOS X,ou il demande sur quel disque voulez vous installer etc,j'avais une icone du cdrom grisée,  normal, et l'icone du disque dur grisée.L'infobulle me disait: Vous ne pouvez installer osx car il ni a pas de version anterieur.Voila


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Ce que vous avez acheté comprenait :
VEND MISE A JOUR MAC OS 10.1

POUR VERSION ANTERIEUR DE MAC OS X

PLUS MISE A JOUR MAC OS 9.2

LOGICIEL NEUF SOUS SCELLO

donc c'est bon pour :
- passer à la version 9.2.2 de mac os 9
- mais pas pour une installation de mac os X.1 puisque c'est une mise à jour de X vers X.1 qui est fournie SANS la version de base X.

Il vous faut donc trouver un autre moyen d'installer mac OS X, et je crois que le plus raisonnable serait de vous trouver Panther 10.3, qui lui s'installera sans préalable : pas besoin de la X, de la X.1 ou de la x.2. Ce sera direct.

Cette version de Panther 10.3 irait bien :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Mac-OS-X-P...7ba2586&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai cohabité en 1999 avec os 9, classic et os X


Et dans ta cohabitation, tu avais installé lequel en premier ???

(moi j'ai commencé par l'OS 9, puis j'ai ajouté l'OS X longtemps après...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Cette version de Panther 10.3 irait bien :
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Mac-OS-X-P...7ba2586&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ht_500wt_1182


 

Holalala,je viens de commander trés cher au usa La version 9

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280356090702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Mais la version 9 vous l'aviez déjà achetée !!!
Et là en effet vous la payez très cher une seconde fois ......

Essayez de contacter ce vendeur qui semble avoir aussi une Full version de Panther 10.3 dans sa boutique.
Peut-être vous fera t-il un changement !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Mais la version 9 vous l'aviez déjà achetée !!!
> Et là en effet vous la payez très cher une seconde fois ......



Je ni comprends plus rien,en effet j'ai un cd d'une version 9,mais je n'arrive pas a l'installer,ca cherche,ca cherche,sans resultats.Mon disque est vide.
Par contre si j'insere le cd OSX,le mac arrive a le lire jusqu'au fameux moment "choisissez le disque,et la plus rien.


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Pour la deuxième phrase, c'est compréhensible vue ce que je vous ai dit précédemment.
Pour la 9.2 il semble que ce soit le même problème. il manque la 9.1.....

Dans ce cas laissez venir ce que vous avez commandé aux USA....


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Holalala,je viens de commander trés cher au usa La version 9



C'est bien un OS 9 version "retail", c'est à dire version universelle pour tous Mac... donc il s'installe sur n'importe quel Mac... et donc :

1- tu n'auras normalement pas de problème pour l'installer sur ton iMac,

et 2- tu pourras la revendre sans aucun problème une fois que tu n'en auras plus besoin (l'OS 9 version "retail" est encore assez recherché en occase... le seul hic, c'est que ça risque d'être une version anglophone...).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Merci pour votre aide,au point ou j'en suis je viens de commander avec le dernier lien de Picwick,aprés je stop les frais,on me proposais un G4 a 150 &#8364; avec Panther,j"ai trouvé ça trop cher.....pauvre béotien que je suis,j'ai déja dépassé cette somme.
Une occupation qui va me couter cher.

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des événements.

  Cordialement.


----------



## Ann Quark (20 Août 2009)

C'est très bizarre, tout ça, parce que j'ai exactement le même Mac que toi, Pontil (une pomme bleue), d'après ce que je vois sur la photo que tu envoies. Eh bien j'ai installé OsX (Tiger) dessus sans prévenir la machine en question, et même je l'ai réinstallé plusieurs fois - eh oui, ça plante tout de même bien de temps en temps - et ça marche ! Bon, il y a quelques applications qui ne tournent pas dessus, bien qu'écrites pour OsX, mais ce n'est pas un drame, ce ne sont pas des applis essentielles. Par contre je m'en sers pour faire du traitement de texte, d'images, et du html, et même pour jouer.

Evidemment, je conserve toujours une copie de mes fichiers perso, histoire de les retrouver après avoir tout réinstallé à blanc, en cas de plantage majeur. Mais je pense que les plantages répétés de mon Os sont dûs à ce que je suis une infâme bricoleuse - je ne peux pas m'empêcher de bidouiller les fichiers système, c'est plus fort que moi - qu'à autre chose.

Mais je crois que mon Mac a de la ram supplémentaire - il fait 700Mo et quelques - c'est peut-être pour ça que ça fonctionne - en fait je sais pas trop, c'est une machine de récup. En tout cas, OsX directement sur un iMac G3 PPC, je le redis, c'est possible !

Bon courage à Pontil, en attendant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Bonsoir.

Je te répond avec un peu de retard,merci des encouragements,j'attend ce que j'ai commandé au USA, hier j'en parle a la personne qui me fait mes flyer et autres pub pour mon entreprise,elle me dit:
Il fallait me le dire,j'en ai un comme ça au fond du bureau"un G3" je te le donne,et j'ai les cdrom qui vont avec :love:
Je suis fou de rage.Je n'en parle pas a ma femme,sinon:hein:

  Bonne soirée,je vous tiens au courant de la saga du G3


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Bonsoir.

Me voila de retour avec une petite question.

Comment vider mon disque dur,pour réinstaller os9,proprement,et tout reprendre a zero.

J'ai installé 9.1 en US sur 9,je vous dit pas le souk!!!!Je ne peux démarrer qu'en supprimant les extentions au démarrage "touche maj enfoncée"

 Voila ou j'en suis.......


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2009)

Quand tu démarre avec ton Cd (touche "c" enfoncée)
Tu clique sur "installer", là on te demande si tu veux initialiser le disque, répond "oui" et, l'installation se fera sur un volume tout neuf.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais essayer ce matin,mais il me semble que quand je fait ça,l'ordi démarre quand mème sur le HDD.
Je pars a mon atelier,je réponds ce soir.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

C'est tout bon.J'ai pu tout éffacer,et j'ai recommencé avec le CD OS9 de mon copain,puis j'ai fait la mise a jour du firmware,puis 9.04;puis re mise a jour avec internet,demain je continue jusqu'a 9.2.2.
J'ai toutes les maj sur une clé USB que j'ai chargé chez moi avec mon PC,et pour l'instant ça baigne!!.
Du coup j'ai un cd 0S 9 US sur les bras.Je vais le coller sur la baie avec les autres.

Bonne soirée.  Cordialement.


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Content que tu y sois finalement arrivé ! 
Maintenant que tu y es le travail commence !
Bon courage.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour les encouragement.
Petite question de néophite:Quand on télécharge un programme,un jeu par exemple,sur un mac on le met ou?
En vrac sur le DD ou dans utilitaires par exemple.


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Sur mac oS X il est conseillé de les télécharger dans un dossier Téléchargements  et ensuite de mettre  les applications dans le dossier Applications.
Sur mac os 9, crée aussi un dossier à cet effet.
Toutes les applications doivent être regroupées au même endroit ensuite comme sous os X.

Regarde ici  : www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfacile.com
pour tout ce qui concerne os X.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour les liens,je vais potasser,je crois que le mac tout neuf,c'est pour bientot


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Les ennuis ressurgissent!!!!!

Voila,j'installe avec succés "panther" que j'ai acheté grace au lien de Picwik,je suis trés content,c'est trés zouli,et ça marche.
Mais,je me connecte a internet en RTC,avec safari,et voila qu'une petite hélice coloré ce met a tourner,et tout le reste figé???
Bon au bout de 20 minutes,je décide d'eteindre l'ordi (je devais partir),je reviens,je rallume,et la terminé,l'icone ?_bonhomme qui clignote et c'est tout.

Je pense que je peux réinstaller l'os,mais j'ai bien envie d'effacer le DD avant,et de faire une installation personnalisé.
Pensez vous que cela soit possible?Je veux dire effacer os 9 etc pose t'il un probleme majeur?
Les MAJ que j'ai effectuer vont elles rester?

  Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Les ennuis ressurgissent!!!!!
> 
> ...



Le seul problème, dans l'effacement d'OS 9, c'est si tu as des applications qui en ont besoin, sinon aucun !

Cela dit, OS X n'est pas Windows, tu peux réinstaller complètement le système sans effacer le disque (la totalité de l'ancien système est alors encapsulée dans un dossier nommé "Previous system", qui peut-être ensuite, supprimé sans que ça pose le moindre problème. Avantage, ça ne supprime pas "Classic" (OS 9), mais par contre, quel que soit le mode de réinstallation utilisé, toutes les mises à jour d'OS X sont à refaire (mais pas celles d'OS 9) !

Avant d'en arriver là, je te suggère de démarrer sur le CD 1 de Panther, et, depuis celui ci, de lancer d'abord une vérification du disque (après avoir choisi la langue, un des menus déroulant te donne accès à l'utilitaire de disque, mais je ne sais plus lequel, ça changeait à chaque version majeure d'OS X), puis, le cas échéant, une réparation d'icelui, le tout suivi d'une réparation des autorisations. Ensuite, toujours depuis le CD, dans les menus déroulants, tu cherches "Disque de démarrage", et là, tu sélectionnes l'OS X de ton disque dur et tu redémarres, histoire de voir.

Sous OS X, il est très rare qu'une réinstallation du système s'impose, seulement en cas de fichiers essentiels du système endommagés, mais sinon, il est largement capable, via ses utilitaires, de s'auto-réparer !

Par contre, avec l'internet d'aujourd'hui, la navigation en RTC est à limiter strictement à des sites connus pour la supporter, parce que de nos jours, des pages pesant plusieurs Mo, voire dizaines de Mo sont la règle générale, ce qui, à 56K (rarement plus de 30 K effectifs, en gros, de 2 à 4 Ko/seconde) peut demander beaucoup de temps (entre 25 et 40 mn pour 5 Mo si le serveur n'est pas trop chargé au moment de ta requête).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour les explications.
J'ai bataillé toute la journée pour essayer de réinstaller OSX,je pense que j'ai un probleme avec le disque dur.Outre le bruit qu'il fait,il est parfois reconnu par l'utilitaire de disque,parfois non.
A ma derniere tentative ce soir,j'ai dépassé le cap "choisir le volume" jusqu'alors je ni arrivais pas (pas de disque affiché) donc je suis allé jusqu'a "preparation du disque" et la il reste planté depuis 20 minutes,j'ai quitté mon atelier en le laissant allumé telement j'etais enervé:hein:

Que faire!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Si tu as un DD de 10 Go comme c'est souvent le cas sous OSX alors t'es mal barré, je te conseil de changer ton disque dur pour un 30 Go mini (en occaz ça ne doit plus valoir grand chose). Personnellement j'ai mit un 80 Go. Ensuite la RAM est super importante avec OSX, pour mon G3 c'était 256 Mo minimum pour en profiter et surtout j'ai fait une partition réservée au Swap parce que sinon ça va swapper sur ton disque système et si tu n'as que 10 Go il risque d'être vite remplis et tu risque de prendre de l'espace dont le swap pourrait avoir besoin.

Enfin Safari est super gourmand alors faut pas trop t'en faire s'il met du temps, surtout si tu as un G3 de base. Par contre en effet avec du RTC ne t'attend pas à un affichage immédiat, plus aucun site n'est codé en HTML pur et dur (enfin ils sont très rares).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Ok merci.

Je cherche un disque dur de ce pas,pour la ram, j'avais déja rajouté une barette,je dois avoir 650 mo de ram.

Donc c'est bien votre avis,le disque dur et malade? En fait quand je veux installer,le programme le trouve une fois sur deux,puis ça bloque.

 Bon je vais bosser.  Cordialement.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Oui alors 650 c'est bien assez pour ton G3 même pour OSX, si tu change pour un disque dur plus gros tu n'auras peut-être même pas besoin de faire une partition de swap (c'est bon pour un G3 avec qui à moins de 512 Mo de RAM)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204018 a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors 650 c'est bien assez pour ton G3 même pour OSX, si tu change pour un disque dur plus gros tu n'auras peut-être même pas besoin de faire une partition de swap (c'est bon pour un G3 avec qui à moins de 512 Mo de RAM)



Depuis Jaguar, il me semble, mais Panther, sûr et certain, réserver une partition spéciale pour le swap n'apporte plus rien, il se fait aussi bien sur la partition principale du disque, donc, inutile de partitionner pour ça.

Pour le changement de disque dur, tenir compte du fait que quelle que soit sa taille, un disque de plus de 128 Go ne sera reconnu que pour cette taille, donc, éviter de prendre plus gros qu'un 160 Go (qui en réalité en fait environ 149, donc ça ne fait perdre que 21 Go, puisque les 128 dont je parle sont réels, eux).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

C'est a ni rien comprendre.
Ce matin j'arrive a mon atelier,bien sur la bete etait en veille,et pas moyen de repartir evidement.
Donc j'eteins,je rallume et j'ejecte le cd d'installation.J'avais plein de rendez-vous et de boulot,je ne touche plus a rien.
Vers 16 heure,un moment creux,j'allume,je met le cd,et MIRACLE!!!,voila ti pas que tout s'installe jusqu'au bout .

Il faut savoir que la veille il ne reconnaissait pas de disque dur,en fait si,mais un disque de 6 GO avec un nom inhabituel.D'autre par il m'etais impossible ni d'effacer,ni de partitionner.Je soupçonne de plus en plus une panne "mécanique" du disque.
Je verrais ça demain matin .

   Quelle aventure
 (bon la c'est le correcteur d'orthographe d'opera sur mon PC qui va plus,grave pour moi)


----------



## gronulos (7 Septembre 2009)

J'aimerais bien connaitre la suite de ce passionnant feuilleton, ayant exactement le même problème (faire refonctionner iMac G3 avec DD changé et vierge).
D'ailleurs, question : pourquoi n'as-tu pas récupéré l'imac de ton copain et balancé l'autre, qui commence à te revenir à un prix inquietant ?

Autre question pour les spécialistes éventuellement disponibles : l'histoire du firmware vaut-elle pour un redémarrage depuis DD vierge ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2009)

gronulos a dit:


> l'histoire du firmware vaut-elle pour un redémarrage depuis DD vierge ?



La mise à jour du firmware est recommandée dans tous les cas, et obligatoire pour certains d'entre eux (installation de Mac OS X 10.2 ou 10.3 pour certains modèles).

Par contre, le firmware n'est pas sur le disque dur, mais dans une puce de la carte mère, donc, si ta question est en fait "faut il *refaire* la mise à jour du firmware après effacement ou changement du disque dur ?", la réponse est non !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Magie de l'informatique,j'ai refait Samedi,juste pour m'enerver un peu, une installation de Panther,toujours sur le meme disque dur.

Incroyable mais vrai,vla tis pas qu'il s'installe en deux coup de cuillere a pot,je branche mon modem zx 852 "aprés avoir transféré le pilote a l'aide d'une clé USB",  je clic mise a jour du logiciel,  bien sur il m'en colle une tartine,je télécharge tout ça,et depuis, du velour........

J'ai téléchargé des jeux de cartes pour ma secretaire (ma femme), il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver une suite bureautique gratuite genre open-office.
Impeccable pour m'initier a apple avant l'achat d'une belle machine.
Merci a tous pour votre aide.

Content je suis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------




gronulos a dit:


> J'aimerais bien connaitre la suite de ce passionnant feuilleton, ayant exactement le même problème (faire refonctionner iMac G3 avec DD changé et vierge).
> D'ailleurs, question : pourquoi n'as-tu pas récupéré l'imac de ton copain et balancé l'autre, qui commence à te revenir à un prix inquietant ?
> 
> Autre question pour les spécialistes éventuellement disponibles : l'histoire du firmware vaut-elle pour un redémarrage depuis DD vierge ?




Une rapide réponse ,je n'ai pas pris celui de mon copain,car je lache difficilement prise devant les problemes.Un vrai fox_terrier.


----------



## gronulos (8 Septembre 2009)

Alors là ... tout il est bien qu'il fini bien bien ! Faut jouer au loto !

Pour revenir à mon histoire, pour laquelle j'espère une fin aussi idylique, je n'avais pas mis à jour le firmware à la tentative de restauration de l'OS X (10.3.2), avant de me rendre compte que le DD était naze, dixit l'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'install ("1 secteur défectueux" non réparable).
J'ai donc changé le DD, rééssayé l'install et ça bloque . Pareil sur un autre Mac, un G4, ces 2 machines ayant été ressorties du placard pour mes jeunes enfants, qui attendent ...

Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas de CD d'OS 9 et mes DVD OSX proviennent d'autres mac, c'est peut etre pas top, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Ben écoute, moi le disque dur n'apparaissait meme pas,ou bien alors d'une capacité completement fantaisiste.SOS disque me parlais d'erreur irréparable et autres amabilitées.
Le nom du disque n'étais pas le meme

Par contre mon OSX je l'ai acheté grace a un lien de Picwick,il etait fournis avec preuve d'achat vierge etc etc .Je crois que c'est un générique??

Ce n'est qu'au bout de la Huitieme tentative que d'un seul coup,l'installateur a trouvé le HDD,et que osx a pu s'installer un doigt dans le ...nez.
Je n'ai meme pas demandé a l'installateur de verifier le disque télement j'avais peur.
Depuis,vraiment ça marche super bien.
Avant,j'avais tenté de mettre os9 en americain,pareil,il ne trouvait pas de HDD.

Un miracle je vous dit

Bon courage.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Un miracle je vous dit



Alléluia mes frères   

Loué soit le Seigneur Apple et son fils Jobs


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5211221 a dit:
			
		

> Alléluia mes frères
> 
> Loué soit le Seigneur Apple et son fils Jobs



:mouais: ça serait pas plutôt le contraire, Jobs, le père d'Apple (et Wozniack sa mère) ? 

Bon, cela dit, tu n'es pas au bar, ici, les traits d'humour doivent accompagner des questions ou des réponses pertinentes pour avoir droit de citée !


----------

